# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Sept 13th



## Eric (Aug 15, 2015)

*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Sept 13th*

*What:*   Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails.  We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
*When:*   Sunday Sept 13th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
*Where:*  Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
*Who:*    Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only.
*Theme:*  Ride your Prewar Bikes... if you don't have one, don't worry, this is just for fun.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2015)

I'll be there! Bummed I missed out on this month's ride. Looked like a whole lotta fun


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 30, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I'll be there! Bummed I missed out on this month's ride. Looked like a whole lotta fun




Cool. I am looking forward to it. What bike should I Ride.....


----------



## Eric (Sep 3, 2015)

Haha...  I guess all your bikes are prewar.  You have a decision to make.  I will be on a shelby.


----------



## hellshotrods (Sep 4, 2015)

I wish I could go, I'll be on Catalina Island until Sunday night......


----------



## mrg (Sep 9, 2015)

ready to ride, supposed to cool of a little by sunday!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2015)

mrg said:


> ready to ride, supposed to cool of a little by sunday!




Jesus I hope so!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 9, 2015)

My coke bottles are melting!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2015)

My tires are stuck to the pavement...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 10, 2015)

The lense on my Delta frontloader has melted. Lol!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2015)

*What bike do I ride on Sunday???*

I am going to go. I'm going to ride to it from home.  I don't know what I'm going to ride yet....


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2015)

My fingers are fused to my finger grips.


----------



## mrg (Sep 10, 2015)

Hec, My grips just melted off, now just blobs on the ground!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2015)

The grease just boiled out of my BB & hubs just sitting in the garage!:eek:


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 10, 2015)

My Messinger seat just melted into a hot mess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 10, 2015)

My Vans are stuck to my Torrington 10s. Lol!!!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 10, 2015)

My mens bike frame just converted  into a woman's frame 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Hotter than Heck!!*

WOW! Im so glad I don't live where all you folks live... I think I would Move....



Joe Buffardi said:


> My coke bottles are melting!!






fordmike65 said:


> My tires are stuck to the pavement...






mrg said:


> Hec, My grips just melted off, now just blobs on the ground!






eddie_bravo said:


> My Messinger seat just melted into a hot mess
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Joe Buffardi said:


> My Vans are stuck to my Torrington 10s. Lol!!!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 11, 2015)

Haha! Its cooler (temperature speaking) in N. Carolina! Have a hot ride guys!


----------



## Eric (Sep 13, 2015)

Weather is looking good for today.  Partly cloudy and will only get into the 80s.
 Cya in a few hours.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 13, 2015)

Been looking forward to this ride all week, but now it looks like we'll have to cancel. Finally a break in this unbearable heat too. Have fun guys. We'll see you next month for sure! Be sure to post lots of pics


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Sep 13, 2015)

We had a good time..fun ride...good weather...going to mention this ride to more people...see ya next month...pls let me know when u post pics pls.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 13, 2015)

Had a blast- perfect weather and great company !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks like a great time! I miss my California bike brethren! Coincidently, vintage bikes were being ridden on each side of the country at the same time!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 13, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Looks like a great time! I miss my California bike brethren! Coincidently, vintage bikes were being ridden on each side of the country at the same time!




Ride on brother... it was cool to see the pics on that thread too.

Great turn out, great ride, really fun... thanks Eric & Shawna for putting this together again.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 13, 2015)

More pics of more people that rode today and have posted here too.


----------



## mrg (Sep 13, 2015)

Missed it again Mike, a little bigger each time, great day for a ride, good friends, good food, but no Don (schwinndoggy) owell as you said simultaneous rides a few thousand miles apart and both were good, the more things change the more they stay the same, see ya in ride photos here on the CABE !


----------



## Eric (Sep 13, 2015)

It was great to ride with everyone today.  We had great weather and alot of fun.   I will start planning the next months ride.

Eric


----------



## orangewill (Sep 17, 2015)

Rad.  Excited to actually participate next time. Nice work Eric.


----------



## SkiptoothBomber (Sep 19, 2015)

I just signed up to this forum. Someone one at Cycle Therapy told about this ride. Ill be there next month with meh pre-war Western Flyer and two other vintage schwinns. 
TK


----------

